# [EVDL] Question about Li-Mn vs LiFeO4 batteries



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have an electric bike with a 3 6V 9.6 Ah (345 Wh) battery which weighs
8.2 lbs, and claims a full-discharge
cycle life of about 700 cycles, and cost about $900 (from BIONx). Yet I
have seen LiFeO4 batteries of 36V 10Ah (360 Wh)
from Ping Battery that are the exact same weight, and last 1000-2000 full
cycles, for just $318.

Is there some limitation I don't know about with LiFeO4 batteries compared
with Li-Mn? Why pay 3 times as
much for slightly less capacity and half the lifetime for Li-Mn?


-- 
Larry Gales
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120327/b5e73744/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Larry Gales wrote:
> > I have an electric bike with a 3 6V 9.6 Ah (345 Wh) battery which weighs
> > 8.2 lbs, and claims a full-discharge
> > cycle life of about 700 cycles, and cost about $900 (from BIONx). Yet I
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 27 Mar 2012 at 21:08, Jay Summet wrote:
> 
> > I would not be surprised if BIONx is understating their performance
> > specs to make sure they reach their quoted performance goals, where Ping
> ...


----------

